# ******* Newbie Checkin In!



## fgump23 (Nov 4, 2007)

New to the site...the Prevish Gang namely Darlene, got some of us to check ya'll out this week, after a Kick A*S Urbanna OYSTER Festival. Nothing like the 50th Anniversary. Going this Weekend to the Holiday Travel-L in Virginia Beach and gonna stay in one of those thar Super sites. This outta ruin my ******* status, but for any locals bored and wantin to use that thar trailer another time before winter, come on out and check it out with me and my friends, Bobby "Crabs" and his wife Nancy and there dang Chi-Waa-Waa dog. Got kids? Even better, my 9yr old boy and my 7 yr old girl are ready to go to your trailer to destroy it, Just/Jokin...









My poor wife just read this and said I am not really ******* enough, she says I am Preppy want to be *******, but I try.


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Welcome Forest









You're a *******......... well..... we're Hillbillies from N. Carolina









Maybe you can make it to one of our rallies with Darlene and her crew.

I think you'll find this forum helpful and insightful. Kick back and make yourself at home.

Jules (mrs t)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi ForestGump
































Do you own an Outback or are you an SOB AND a red neck?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome aboard!!! Enjoy the site !! Hows the weather in VA?


----------



## fgump23 (Nov 4, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Hi ForestGump
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But of Course I have an Outback....A 30RLS Outback, Sydney Edition, with my own personal blow-up doll. Do not tell my wife, she will make me give it back. The outback or the doll I am not sure yet.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey, I only met the guy myself this weekend. He and his buddy who is already a part of this site were on the same street as my friends, so I stopped in to say Hi. As far as the ******* part, I think he qualifies. LOL There were 3 OB's on the same street, so I had to know if they were family or not.

Darlene


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Someone has to do it

Life is like a box of chocolates..this happens to be and Outback.

Welcome









Thor


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow, he just admitted to owning a sex toy on this forum.................

This guy is a real party.









Welcome, dude..........

Tim


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> Wow, he just admitted to owning a sex toy on this forum.................
> 
> This guy is a real party.
> 
> ...


Can we make him mandatory at all rallys? On Edit: ForestGump, not the doll.

Welcome Forest!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

welcome, good to see another VA Outbacker.........


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

So glad you joined us!


----------

